# Mini Rex needs new home!



## Kathy (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## Haley (Nov 4, 2006)

Kathy, you are so wonderful for taking him in until you can find him a home. I cant believe these people were going to set him loose!

Pics would be great when you have a chance. Also, is he neutered?

Hopefully someone here can help you out. 

Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## Haley (Nov 6, 2006)

First thing, make sure to wash your hands and such between petting him and your own bunny.

If he has an URI, he will need to get on antibiotics asap. Could you call the vet and tell them yoursituation? Maybe they could give you a discount or allow you to pay later? He needs to be checked out before it gets serious...Because rabbits are obligate nasal breathers, any blockage in the nasal pathway can be serious if left untreated.

Call your vet, and call around to other vets in the area if you can. Hopefully someone can cut you a break for saving this little guy...


----------



## missyscove (Nov 6, 2006)

You can let a vet know you rescued him and see if they'll give you antibiotics or whatever he needs for free. You could also contact a rescue or a shelter and ask them.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 6, 2006)

What colour is the mucus? 

You should post on the SARS BC board, I meant to do that for you yesterday, sorry. (You signed up there already, didn't you?) 

http://sarsbc.proboards32.com/index.cgi

A mini-rex wouldn't last outdoors here, it would have been a death sentence. :cry2

Maybe SARS can at least get a good rate, and we can all pitch in a bit, or get credit or do a bit of a fundraiser or something.

Hope he's okay. ray:



sas


----------



## Kathy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sas,

I don't believe I've registered there already :S
I'm registering right now though to post all this on there.

Thanks everyone for your help!!


----------



## Pipp (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey Kathy, how's the little bunny doing? 



sas


----------



## Kathy (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## Pipp (Nov 7, 2006)

What a little sweetheart! 

I really hope he's okay. :expressionless

Glad SARS is helping out. 



sas


----------



## Haley (Nov 7, 2006)

wow..what a beautiful little guy.

Im glad sars is helping out. I'll keep bumping this thread also and hopefully we can help find this little man a home


----------



## cheryl (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow what a gorgeous guy! his colouring is very pretty

Poor little thing, i hope he can find a forever home soon



cheryl


----------



## Haley (Nov 17, 2006)

Kathy, how is the little guy doing? Have you had any luck? (also, how is his health?)

Keep us posted!


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 17, 2006)

If I can answer for Kathy, the mini rex has been transfered to another foster home through SARS BC. 

The SARS folks think her runny nose was due to an irritation and not pasturella so that is good news! 

She is still up for adoption and is now on Vancouver Island.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 17, 2006)

Jordiwes, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Pipp (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah, I was trying to work out some spacetotake him in here. I thought they were going to have him tested (at a discount rate) just to make sure it wasn't catchy,I was waiting for that to happen, but they just looked at him, said they'd give him some Baytril and shipped him off. I assume they know what they're doing, Lisa has certainly had enough experience with the rescue, but I would have been more comfortable had he seen a vet for my situation.

Lisa also mentioned something about Pasturella being a misunderstood disease and that bunnies had to lick another bunny's snot to catch it, but that didn't do much to calm my fears. A sneezing bunny would beblowing infected molecules of snot all over the place, wouldn't they? 

I didn't know he was just being fostered, though, I though he was adopted.

I'mglad I dodged that bullet!I'm at mybunny limit, but I knowa mini-rex in distress could make mefold.  And if he's anything like Dill,so much for the 'foster' plan. (I was even thinkingof trying to bond him to Pipp). 

Thanks so much for taking him in in the first place, Kathy! (And sorry that the SARS board was so snarky, some of the posters seem to get their exercise by jumping to negative conclusions. I think the rain and flooding is playing on everybody's nerves. Sorry about that too!)

sas


----------



## Haley (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for the update guys I hope this story has a happy ending. Kathy, you're wonderful for taking him in. You saved his life by doing so.

Hes one lucky little guy


----------



## Pipp (Nov 18, 2006)

Ah, a long-standing mystery in my brain is finally unravelling ... in a good way. I've always been confused about snuffles/Pasturella -- breeders are horrified by it,rescuers say it's misunderstood andnot that serious. 

This is the response from Lynn at Etherbun when I askedabout taking in the Mini-Rex: 

--- In [email protected], SAS wrote:

_The rescue people, however, said even if it was Pasturella,
it was a misunderstood illness and wasn't contagious

What are the chances that it could be serious and/or seriously 
contagious?_

Lynn's answer, which finally made perfect sense and fit in with all the conflictingreports, was this: 

_MediRabbit states that pasteurella multocida is highly contagious, although some rabbits show a higher resistance to the bacteria than others.
__http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Respiratory/Bacterial/URI.pdf_

_A second source states: "Healthy rabbits housed with infected rabbits 
may not get the disease if their resistance is good. Pasteurellosis tends 
to be a disease of intensively housed rabbits, and is less of a problem in 
house rabbits."_

]http://www.therabbitcharity.freese]http://web.archive.org/web/20011007074043/http://www.therabbitcharity.freese[/url]
rve.co.uk/pasteurella.html
_
Lynn_

Of course this info had all ably been gathered in the Resource Center by Naturestee, but I didn't read and comprehend it very well, I found so much of it to be conflicting. But this makes it a lot clearer in my mind.

That said, I'd still be more comfortable getting a rabbit with a runny nose tested if they're going to be in close quarters withmy historically problematic Pipp, not because I don't believeLisa, wholooked at him and said it was only just a very mild, wet nose and not Pasturella, but because knowing what it isn't is not the same as knowingwhat it is. 

sas


----------



## Kathy (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## Pipp (Nov 18, 2006)

This isn't the place to be posting all this, seeing as nobody's going to look in Rescue for a medical thread, but I will add that, as noted, I certainly believe Lisa when she discounted Pasturella, and it didn't sound like it to me, either (which is why I asked what colour the snot was, etc), but I still don't know a) what an infection looks like in an extreme early stage, or if it ever presents differently than the reams of yellow snot, and b) what other pathogens can cause a runny nose and if theyare transmittable.

Pam's away, otherwise I know she'd be able to clarify some of this stuff, but I guess I'm on my own. (Oh goodie, more unpaid research. I hate it whenI get my mind set on these quests!) :biggrin:



sas


----------

